

Ask HN: We've just launched our bug tracker, Purify - what do you think? - MrMatt

So we've finally pushed Purify live, and I would be grateful if I could get some feedback.<p>It's bug and feature tracker with Github integration that has been built for speed.<p>This isn't a MVP, we've spent a while beta testing and polishing, so we're considering this version to be the first full-on release. We're waiting on our merchant account to be set up, so until then, there are no paid accounts - just the free one.<p>Constructive criticism gratefully requested :D<p>http://purifyapp.com
======
generalk
I looked around, but couldn't find an answer to this question: what sets
Purify apart from other issue trackers?

* If I know how to use Trac/Redmine, why use Purify?

* Why choose it over other hosted trackers, specifically Lighthouse?

* If I have Github Issues built-in to Github, why would I choose Purify?

 _Edit: I'm not saying there's no compelling reason to use Purify, I'd just
like to hear the team's take._

~~~
exline
I agree. I'm currently using RedMine now. Why would I want to switch at this
point. I didn't see a compelling reason.

I do like the look and feel of the site, but that alone is not enough to
switch.

~~~
Jim_Neath
We're still working on the app home page. I'll try and update the site to
reflect the things people have mentioned in this thread.

Alas, marketing and copywriting aren't my strong points.

~~~
raffi
Marketing is education. Answer the questions people have about your product in
a concise and correct way and you'll have good copy.

------
hga
What about trademark confusion with this well known tool:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_Rational_Purify> ?

~~~
rpledge
I agree, Rationals Purify is quite well known. If you weren't playing in the
software development space I wouldn't think it was an issue, but in this case
I'd consider a rebrand if I was you

~~~
xenoterracide
call it "Pesticide" hehe... something to do with 'bug squashing' or tracking..

------
joshwa
My first task when I reach the homepage is to learn about your product. The
only two options I see initially are to View Plans or Try It for Free.

The only info I get about your product are a few unexplained screenshots and
some content-free bullet points.

Tell me a story. Show me how I and my users would use your product. Show me
_why_ your product is "awesome", and why it's better than any of the other 357
bug trackers out there.

~~~
Vistico
I agree with josh.

Why not explain a little more.. furthermore I would limit the choices between
View plans and Try for Free. People don't want to be reminded to out shell out
money and work better with fewer options. It is hard to imagine early case
scenario of people skiping straight to the paid plans, let alone using it in
the first place right? The first priority is building the user base i'd say
put the view plans button in the navigation or somewhere else and just have a
big fat "try it!" button. If people are interested and like your product they
can Evangeline and actually go to a paid plan.

So them why! (I think you can incorporate the plan selection in the "try it"
process also if you must have it there. But make it a little more inviting!)

~~~
Jim_Neath
Thanks. I'm inclined to agree with removing the plans link and putting more
emphasis on the free signup link

~~~
jonpaul
I disagree. You'll get a lot of people to signup with little conversions.
Address the real issues the the grandparent presented: tell a story.

------
rozim
Purify: formerly the name of an amazing memory access detector so I guess you
can claim your name is different enough not to be confused but anyway, FYI,
heads up.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Purify_(software)>

------
barredo
First of all. Seems great. Just registered for a free account to try.

teeny tiny feedback: I usually click <label> to activate the checkboxes, and I
mistaked the 'I accept TOS' link for a label, had to go back and fill the form
again!

~~~
gcampbell
Actually, it looks like "I have read and agree to the" is a label, and "Terms
and Conditions" is a hyperlink, although (at least in my browser) there's no
visual distinction there. I'd recommend making that difference clearer.

------
dord
Hey there! My first impressions are that Purify looks really professional and
well laid out. Like a few others have already posted here, I would recommend
some kind of live demo, without which I'm not compelled enough to download the
program and tinker with it. However, that being said, I think you have a great
looking product and will be happy to read about your updates (and possibly use
it after I get a demo!)

------
uast23
Whats the differentiator ? Everyone has its own issue tracker, be it bitbucket
or github.

Are you planning to give a integrated platform for tracking the issues from
everywhere, I mean bitbucket, github et al.? That might be useful for people
who are involved in projects hosted at different places.

------
xenoterracide
* allow more projects for free accounts I have tons of 'tiny' projects on github. (even if you limit the space) in fact I'd say make space the limiting factor.

* does user limits include people not part of the project? (meaning my foss users that aren't contributers)

* why no demo? (that doesn't require registration)

* why is your support on GetSatisfaction? something to be said about drinking your own Kool-Aid... which it appears you are not. (being able to play with your bugs would be enough of a demo for me )

* can I email patches/replies to your tracker? and attach files? (I'm too lazy to sign up but these are both features in RT for cpan that I wish were on github (because I hate RT for other reasons))

------
aw3c2
No open live demo means no further interest from me.

------
natch
Why give it a name that is so easily confused with another bug-related
software product? Aren't you just asking for trouble?

~~~
Jim_Neath
When we came up with the name we weren't aware of the use of the name by a
somewhat related product.

Currently looking into alternatives.

------
mellery451
I would need some sort of bugzilla data importer to actually consider
switching (we have about 8 years' worth of bugzilla data we currently rely
on). That would be a huge task, I suspect, given the long history and
complexity of the bugzilla schema.

------
MrMatt
Clicky: <http://purifyapp.com>

------
robotblake
The dashboard reminds me a lot of codebasehq.com, not that that's necessarily
a bad thing.

Edit: Is there a way to delete a project? I can see how to archive but not
delete.

------
Jim_Neath
Also quick link to free signup: <https://signup.purifyapp.com>

Disclaimer: This a project between myself and MrMatt

------
ifesdjeen
Does it just seem to me that it looks alot like <http://lighthouseapp.com/> ?

~~~
spage
Many of the design elements look like lighthouse.

------
barkmadley
why does your support page take me to getsatisfaction.com instead of an
instance of purify?

~~~
technoweenie
Bug trackers don't make good support tools. We did this when we launched
Lighthouse because it seemed to make sense. What ended up happening is
customers used email for important issues anyway. Having something focused on
providing good support helps out a lot.

------
sumeeta
You spelled GitHub wrong.

